# I Robot 3D....Anyone seen it yet?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has watched the new release of I-Robot on Blu-Ray 3D yet. I saw it for sale the other day for like $22. Was thinking about purchasing it but just wanted to see if anyone had any feedback. 
Let me know. :help:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder that this one has been released! I'll be picking it up today and I'll let you know.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I heard that this had been recently released and thought it was interesting that they decided to re-release (IMO) an OK movie touting it being 3D and Bluray. Maybe I just didn't think it was that good? Maybe 3D and Bluray will make it worth $22!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I enjoyed the movie and would think it has some real potential on the audio/video side. Eye and ear candy as I like to say.


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought the 3D was ok. Areas of it had the wow factor other areas where a little funky. They didn't clean up some of the items that where done to add depth to the 2D version. Which just gave you an odd feeling at times. The picture also lost depth at several points to. Overall I enjoyed it and it was clean and free of crosstalk.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

This one wasn't among my favorite 3d transfers. I actually switched over to 2d about half way through. Pretty good audio.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. JBrax, good info to know. I think I am gonna save my :spend: for a new release higher quality movie. Maybe I will catch this one on ONDemand 3D...though the video quality will suffer just by it being onDemand 1080i.


----------

